# Eos-M3 and focus peaking



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2015)

I am having fun with the Eos-M and digiscoping. However, I am thinking of upgrading to an M3 and using focus peaking in manual mode. Has anyone any experience or knowledge of the M3 focus peaking?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 11, 2015)

Alan, Magic Lantern gives you focus peaking on the original M, not saying don't get the M3, just that it is a free way to try out the feature.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 11, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I am having fun with the Eos-M and digiscoping. However, I am thinking of upgrading to an M3 and using focus peaking in manual mode. Has anyone any experience or knowledge of the M3 focus peaking?



I just received my m3. While the ML version on the M1 works great, it is different than the M3 design. The M3 peak is red, very intense but stable. No pixilation or color artifacts. There are two options on the m3, one for a bright peak and one for a less bright peak. The ML version is more configurable but of course doesn't run on the M3.

I have not played much with the m3 yet but the peaking function does not appear active while in AF mode. It only kicks in when you tweak the focus manually or are in MF mode. It works quite well from my test shooting a calculator on my desk.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the quick feedback. I'll install ML.


----------



## dcm (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the focus peaking on the M3. I'm using it more than I expected to adjust focus or shoot MF like the old days. I wish my 6D had the feature. Something to consider on my next body purchase. 

There are actually three colors to choose from: red, yellow, or blue. That's nice for colorblind folks like me - red doesn't work well. For me, blue looks great against foliage, yellow for water/sky/night scenes. You can pick the color that best highlights the scene your are shooting.

Works great with my FD lenses. I think I like it better than the split prism on my A1. Particularly nice focusing the moon with my 100-400 II + 2X - yellow works great in this situation. Just as easy to use with the 22 or 50 STM. It works well with the back screen or the EVF. I find it quite useful with 5X or 10X magnification with either viewfinder.

It turns on/off with a touch of the thumb dial on EF-M lenses without taking my eye off the view finder. Now I see why they didn't put the switch on these lenses. With EF lenses you must use the lens switch to turn manual on/off - it cannot be controlled from the camera. I wish it turned on automatically when I adjust focus on the lens when in AF mode, but it is still pretty easy by hitting the MF button before I turn the lens ring. I wish I could reassign it to one of the more accessible buttons, but that's not an option.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jun 11, 2015)

Works great. Don't know if it's just me but I have an easier time using it when looking through the EVF than at the LCD.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds really good. I like the EOS-M as a handy point and shoot, and upgrading to the M3 is tempting for general use as manual focussing.


----------

